# Disappointed and frustrated with "4K Experience"



## HarryG (Jul 9, 2007)

I began receiving linear 4K programming from Directv in early April. The 4K picture quality is stunning, but there are annoying bugs with the c61 client that Directv has been slow to address over the past month.

Switching between two 4K channels (104 and 106) will sometimes cause the receiver to lose the audio or video of the selected 4K channel. Toggling between a non 4K channel (200) and a 4K channel (104, 106) will usually restore viewing of the 4K channel.

Recorded linear 4K programming will sometimes display a black screen upon playback. Switching back and forth between the 4K recording and live non 4K programming will remedy the issue.

Leaving the c61 client on channel 106 for hours after programming has concluded will sometimes freeze up the client, requiring a red button reboot.

The c61 client will sometimes display the error message that my TV display doesn't support 4K resolution. Powering off/on the home theater receiver will eliminate the "issue".

Watching, stopping, and attempting to delete a non 4K recorded program while tuner is on 4K channel 104 will sometimes cause the client to display a black screen with no audio.

The issues were reported to Directv 4K technical support in early April. A Directv technician was sent to the house to investigate. Tests were performed (bypassing the home theater receiver, plugging a new HDMI cable from the output of the client directly into the TV). The problems were replicated, and the results were reported back to technical support. I called again about ten days ago, and once again, reported the original issue along with some other newly discovered problems. Unfortunately, as of this posting, none of these annoying 4K "bugs" have been resolved.

These technical issues are greatly diminishing Directv's new " 4K Experience".


----------



## twizt3dkitty (Aug 29, 2009)

Doesn't really sound like anything a tech can address. Sounds like issues with either hardware or possibly software

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Live 4K programming is new, some initial problems are to be expected. Particularly around the new HDMI and HDCP standards being used since there isn't anything using them other than a few 4K Blu Ray players. That's probably why Directv hasn't been making a big advertising splash about 4K yet (well that, and the fact there's almost nothing to watch)

As an early adopter you have to be prepared to deal with stuff like this. If you want a smooth trouble free viewing experience you probably should have waited for other people to work out most of the bugs for you.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

If I turn on my 4K and the client at the same time, I get the TV does not support 4K. I turn the client off and back on and the 4K is fine. It appears to be a a handshake problem. If the TV is on when I turn on the client all is good. If that is the only problem I have with the new HDMI and HDCP standards, I guess I have to count myself lucky.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Sounds like software issues to me and those take a while to address before the go out to everyone nationally. And it's also likely more to do with the genie than the client but could be both.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yep;

All of the above and ... well ... let's face it. DIRECTV code writing and development has historically left a lot to be desired over the many years.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I am kind of thinking that the TV is not quite ready to be queried when the client is looking for 4K compatibility. When I turn the client off and on the TV is fully "booted up" and ready to be queried. That is just one possibility. When I get the 4K not supported the client outputs 1080P.


----------



## rickwhit4d (Jul 22, 2007)

Ditto. I have experienced the same problems. Good to see that I am not alone. I was going to point the finger at my 4K 'ready' Denon receiver. The problems, when they occur, are easily fixed and the 4K picture is truly stunning. I am keeping my fingers crossed that some time and a software update or two will end these annoyances.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rickwhit4d said:


> Ditto. I have experienced the same problems. Good to see that I am not alone. I was going to point the finger at my 4K 'ready' Denon receiver. The problems, when they occur, are easily fixed and the 4K picture is truly stunning. _*I am keeping my fingers crossed that some time and a software update or two will end these annoyances.*_


A lot of folks did the same thing with the 34s, hoped for updates that never happened. What will probably happen is a new 4K Genie will appear in the near future and that will solve all the problems...except what to do with your C61Ks and the 54s.

Rich


----------



## rickwhit4d (Jul 22, 2007)

A lot of folks did the same thing with the 34s, hoped for updates that never happened. What will probably happen is a new 4K Genie will appear in the near future and that will solve all the problems...except what to do with your C61Ks and the 54s.

This seems a gloomy outlook. I have been with DTV since 1999 and have been pleased with the service. My experience has indicated that DTV is willing to work diligently to correct problems in their system. If the above scenario does play out as you envision, my expectation is that DTV will upgrade my equipment to the most trouble free arrangement with a minimum financial impact. (e.g. a new, improved genie at no cost) As you might imagine, I have had many interactions with DTV representatives, by telephone and direct contact with the installers. The most recent involved an installer (Joe), who, due to the nature of the work request, ended up spending a full day, morning to night, moving my satellite dish, rewiring my home and installing a newer SWM gizmo to complete the order. He was paid for only a small fraction of the time he expended. (The work order was a very benign......swap out existing equipment to achieve 4K functionality......or something equally 'easy' sounding.) I have found that this commitment to getting the job done correctly is system wide and have come to expect this excellent service.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Shades of 2006. The HR20 had myriad problems that were similar...but not necessarily identical to...the issues you are describing.

Those of us that remember the "Pinky" and "IKD" bugs (among others) are probably not entirely surprised.


----------



## joebinotto (Apr 22, 2016)

Ditto, I am suffering from the same issues. Well stated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I can say I have had zero issues with the C61 Connected directly to my JS8500..

I have seen alot of complaints/issues with people with 4K ready receivers that only pass 4K at 30Fps and not the 60 the C61 is looking for


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

Are any of you seeing any lip sync problems on the 4K channel 104.

It seems to come and go.


----------



## rickwhit4d (Jul 22, 2007)

Are any of you seeing any lip sync problems on the 4K channel 104.

Yes. I was able to correct this with the audio delay in my receiver. It has happened twice.


----------



## Jammasterd (Jul 6, 2006)

Same issues as OP.
 The error message that my TV display doesn't support 4K resolution is the most frustrating, because if you miss the message- you're watching 1080 and don't even know it!


----------



## jnelson2000 (Apr 22, 2007)

This is a known caddy (issue) and they are working on s fix with a firmware update. Also references black screen with 4K, no audio and Hdcp 2.2 error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jammasterd said:


> Same issues as OP.
> The error message that my TV display doesn't support 4K resolution is the most frustrating, because if you miss the message- you're watching 1080 and don't even know it!


so if you don't even notice the difference, what difference would it make of you were watching in 4k? Just curious.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Jammasterd said:


> Same issues as OP.
> The error message that my TV display doesn't support 4K resolution is the most frustrating, because if you miss the message- you're watching 1080 and don't even know it!


What is the size of your 4K TV?



peds48 said:


> so if you don't even notice the difference, what difference would it make of you were watching in 4k? Just curious.


I have a 43inch 4K TV. The difference is very small on a TV of this size. The ability of the TV to up convert 1080 to 4K may have a lot to do with the difference in quality.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

Just got a free upgrade to an HR54 & C61K today and my experience and been very frustrating. My 4K display is an LG EF9500 with everything running through a Marantz 8802A.

Been having major problems when switching channels after watching 4K channel 104 with the "no signal input" on my TV. I hooked up the C61 directly to the TV to eliminate any issues with the my Marantz preamp but still the same problem. Keep having to change channels until I get a signal. As long as I don't go to the 4K channel, everything is OK.

A tech is scheduled to come back out, most likely to replace the client but based on what I'm reading, it will be a waste of time.

**EDIT** IS THERE IS DIRECT PHONE # TO REPORT THESE ISSUES?

Thanks in advance


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Steady Teddy said:


> Just got a free upgrade to an HR54 & C61K today and my experience and been very frustrating. My 4K display is an LG EF9500 with everything running through a Marantz 8802A.
> 
> Been having major problems when switching channels after watching 4K channel 104 with the "no signal input" on my TV. I hooked up the C61 directly to the TV to eliminate any issues with the my Marantz preamp but still the same problem. Keep having to change channels until I get a signal. As long as I don't go to the 4K channel, everything is OK.
> 
> ...


First thing is it probably is due for a software update because it's probably behind and there's no way to force it. Just have to wait a couple days for it.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> First thing is it probably is due for a software update because it's probably behind and there's no way to force it. Just have to wait a couple days for it.


Thanks,
The tech had to do a software install this morning to complete the initial setup. There's a chance it still won't be the latest software?

Thx again


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Steady Teddy said:


> Thanks,
> The tech had to do a software install this morning to complete the initial setup. There's a chance it still won't be the latest software?
> 
> Thx again


The software install the tech did is just for the HR54. The C61 gets its update from the HR54 by whatever schedule DirecTV sets. Probably in the early morning after it has not been used for X hours


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

What longrider said!


----------



## HarryG (Jul 9, 2007)

Steady Teddy said:


> Just got a free upgrade to an HR54 & C61K today and my experience and been very frustrating. My 4K display is an LG EF9500 with everything running through a Marantz 8802A.
> 
> Been having major problems when switching channels after watching 4K channel 104 with the "no signal input" on my TV. I hooked up the C61 directly to the TV to eliminate any issues with the my Marantz preamp but still the same problem. Keep having to change channels until I get a signal. As long as I don't go to the 4K channel, everything is OK.
> 
> ...


It's now been nearly three months since my original posting, and this issue is yet to be resolved. The most recent firmware download for my HR54 and c61k client does nothing to alleviate the issue. Prepare to be disappointed. There are workarounds (see my original post) that enable you to view the linear 4K channels, but it annoying that you have to "trick the receiver" in order to receive 4K video and audio simultaneously.

If you are interested, you can call 1-800 DIRECTV. At the main prompt, say "4K reception issues". This put me in direct contact with 4K technical support. I called and reported the reciever reception issues on two different occasions, was told that they would be escalated to engineering, and was thanked for my call.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

HarryG said:


> It's now been nearly three months since my original posting, and this issue is yet to be resolved. The most recent firmware download for my HR54 and c61k client does nothing to alleviate the issue. Prepare to be disappointed. There are workarounds (see my original post) that enable you to view the linear 4K channels, but it annoying that you have to "trick the receiver" in order to receive 4K video and audio simultaneously.
> If you are interested, you can call 1-800 DIRECTV. At the main prompt, say "4K reception issues". This put me in direct contact with 4K technical support. I called and reported the reciever reception issues on two different occasions, was told that they would be escalated to engineering, and was thanked for my call.


Yeah I recorded last night's Nationals - Cubs game on channel 106. I only watched for a few seconds and exited out to one of the other HD channels. Had to do this several times before my TV detected a signal input. I just deleted the program and watched the game on MLB.TV on my Roku in 1080p. Not worth the headache.

I had to get through to tech support to cancel the follow up on the technition coming back out and I told them what was happening. They said they were aware of the situation and are continuing to improve the product with future software updates.

At least it was a free upgrade...


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I watched almost all of last nights game and flipped with the local game and had zero issues with the C61


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

Since some people are having major problems and others are having no problems, I wonder if it is related to the brand and model of 4K TV? Not all 4K televisions are created equally, but everyone should have the same HR54 and C61.

I still need to turn the television, Denon AVR, and DirecTV receiver on in a specific order to avoid handshake issues on regular HD programing. I have my Harmony One remote programmed to turn things on in the correct sequence, and I have no problems. I wonder if the 4K problems are similar. There might be an optimal order in which the TV, C61 and HR54 need to be turned on to avoid the problem.


----------



## HarryG (Jul 9, 2007)

compnurd said:


> I watched almost all of last nights game and flipped with the local game and had zero issues with the C61


The issue (no video/and or no video and audio) only occurs when switching back and forth between two 4K linear channels (104/106)


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

If anyone is having issues with there C61 and has a Samsung RVU.. Samsung just released a new update this last week 1455... Which after testing has sped up the RVU alot. I can say it is now faster than the C61 without question


----------



## alex15301 (Feb 1, 2016)

compnurd said:


> If anyone is having issues with there C61 and has a Samsung RVU.. Samsung just released a new update this last week 1455... Which after testing has sped up the RVU alot. I can say it is now faster than the C61 without question


How are you going from the HR54 to your Samsung? Via coax from your HR54 to your splitter, then coax to a DECA then ethernet? Or, are you using an ethernet network straight to your Samsung via ethernet cable (no DECA)? I have a Samsung DirecTV RVU TV and tried this setup with an HR44 and had lots of trouble. Thanks in advance.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a HR44 not a 54. And it is Coax to my Samsung then connected via a DECA adaptor. My Sammy is in the LR and HR44 in the basement


----------



## pistolpete52 (Sep 3, 2010)

I had problems with my c61k client from the get go. I made many calls and the problem wasn't solved. I noticed that there wasn't much difference between the upconverted 1080p and the 4k, so I told them that I just wanted to go back to a regular client for my HR54. A technician came over and checked everything out, and I ended up getting rid of the 4k client. Just isn't worth it until they can get the bugs straightened out, and there's more 4k content.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

pistolpete52 said:


> I had problems with my c61k client from the get go. I made many calls and the problem wasn't solved. _*I noticed that there wasn't much difference between the upconverted 1080p and the 4k*_, so I told them that I just wanted to go back to a regular client for my HR54. A technician came over and checked everything out, and I ended up getting rid of the 4k client. Just isn't worth it until they can get the bugs straightened out, and there's more 4k content.


Which is exactly the point I've been making for months. I simply do not see the need for what D* has for 4K at this moment. With a far better picture than my Panny plasma has, my JS8500 has just what I wanted.

Rich


----------

